# Height requirements



## Sasquatch! (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you have any height requirements in a potential partner? How important are is height to you? Do you think it might affect a relationship? How so?


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 29, 2013)

Not really. I prefer a guy to be taller than me but I'm only 5'2 so that isn't hard!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 29, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Not really. I prefer a guy to be taller than me but I'm only 5'2 so that isn't hard!



Would you date a shorter man?


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 29, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Would you date a shorter man?



Sure. To be honest I haven't met a guy that is shorter than me, only ones that are around the same height as me or taller but dating a guy shorter than me wouldn't be an issue if I liked the guy.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 29, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Sure. To be honest I haven't met a guy that is shorter than me, only ones that are around the same height as me or taller but dating a guy shorter than me wouldn't be an issue if I liked the guy.



Assuming they were BHM, they might have a higher probability of being utterly spherical.


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 29, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Assuming they were BHM, they might have a higher probability of being utterly spherical.



Hahaha, true! Though there must be plenty of BBW out there who are shorter than me!


----------



## djudex (Mar 29, 2013)

I've dated women from 4'11" to 5'11" but as I'm 6'7" I really don't have an option but to date shorter women.


----------



## Piink (Mar 29, 2013)

*Do you have any height requirements in a potential partner? *
I prefer guys that are taller than me. I am 5'7" and prefer my partner be 5'10" or taller.

*How important are is height to you?* 
It's not high on my list, but it does have some importance to me. When I go out I like to wear shoes that add a little height. 

*Do you think it might affect a relationship? How so?*
Maybe. I've just never been attracted to shorter guys.


----------



## Pandasaur (Mar 29, 2013)

Piink said:


> *How important are is height to you?*
> It's not high on my list, but it does have some importance to me. When I go out I like to wear shoes that add a little height.




I know what you mean about the shoe thing. I love love love heels and wedges. I know am about 5'8 and like to wear shoes as high as 4 inches. I save my flats for work


----------



## sophie lou (Mar 30, 2013)

I love a guy to be taller than me. Over 6 ft is a good thing.


----------



## analikesyourface (Mar 31, 2013)

I either prefer MUCH shorter than me, or MUCH taller than me.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 31, 2013)

I love tall women. But there are much more important issues than that.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 31, 2013)

*at 5'0" tall...i have had awkwardness when I dated a guy 6'4"...if he had been a BHM I wouldn't have felt it probably....but the leaning down to kiss/hug/hold me thing was sorta weird....so TOO TALL is AWKWARD..but doesn't have to be

why are you dating/wanting to date a taller woman :smitten:*


----------



## YellowMelon (Mar 31, 2013)

The guy I'm looking for is at least 6'3''.


----------



## fritzi (Mar 31, 2013)

Definitely taller ... > 6'.

I'm 5'7" - and any guy shorter than I am is bound to have issues with his shortness . Napoleon is only interesting as a historic figure, not in a IRL relationship.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 31, 2013)

So yeah, at 5'8" apparently I need another 2 inches on me to meet minimum reqs.

I'm pretty awesome though, so you ladies are missin out.


----------



## djudex (Mar 31, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I need another 2 inches



/le snicker


----------



## Paquito (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm the epitome of desire, standing tall at 5'5. One at a time, please. Feel free to climb me like a shrub.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 31, 2013)

djudex said:


> I like to smear nutella on my butthole



Dude, what?


----------



## djudex (Mar 31, 2013)

You heard.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 31, 2013)

I always thought I'd feel awkward about having a man be shorter than me at 5'7'' but it's honestly never been a problem between the boyfriend and I. Hell, I'll even wear heels. 

death by snoo snoo


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't ever really note height in someone, unless they are taller than me.. and at 6'3 that is a bit of a rarity


----------



## YellowMelon (Apr 2, 2013)

fritzi said:


> Definitely taller ... > 6'.
> 
> I'm 5'7" - and any guy shorter than I am is bound to have issues with his shortness . Napoleon is only interesting as a historic figure, not in a IRL relationship.



Was Napoleon ever considered a BHM? In that case an extremely malnourished such.


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 2, 2013)

fritzi said:


> Definitely taller ... > 6'.
> 
> I'm 5'7" - and any guy shorter than I am is bound to have issues with his shortness . Napoleon is only interesting as a historic figure, not in a IRL relationship.



Napoleon was about 5'7".


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

5'10" here, and I don't _think_ I have any issues with height. Not that I have a lot of experience by which to judge, alas...


----------



## biglynch (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm 5'6. So Im not very tall. I'm also not about to start giving a rats arse either.

With me starting to go bald, grey, having an under average Johnson, and floating right up over the 300lbs mark i think the not being tall thing can get to the back of the line, whereby it can also be not cared about.


----------



## Melian (Apr 2, 2013)

While I prefer gigantic men (6'2" and up), I will _occasionally_ go for shorter guys if they are just that awesome.

The true deal-breaker = blue eyes or GTFO.


----------



## djudex (Apr 2, 2013)

Melian said:


> While I prefer gigantic men (6'2" and up)



Is that because you like climbing us like a monkey?


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 2, 2013)

Melian said:


> While I prefer gigantic men (6'2" and up), I will _occasionally_ go for shorter guys if they are just that awesome.
> 
> The true deal-breaker = blue eyes or GTFO.



OH MY GOD I HAVE BLUE EYES. DO ME, DO ME.

err, I mean, PICK ME PICK ME


----------



## Piink (Apr 2, 2013)

Melian said:


> The true deal-breaker = blue eyes or GTFO.



Totally. 
But ... There is always a but involved! ... He has to have dark hair. :smitten:


----------



## escapist (Apr 3, 2013)

I've only ever been attracted to shorter women. I'm 6'4" so its not hard. I have noticed that the pull does get stronger the shorter they go. The shortest I've ever been with was 4'11" but I'd say 5'4" is my average dating height. Like I've said before I do have a size disparity kink.

Embarrassingly Chicken Legs mom caught me hovering over her daughter, looking down and giving her the "the eye" :blush: Even worse was how embarrassed it made poor little 5'4" Chicken Legs because I was broadcasting a lot in the look I was giving I guess. I couldn't help it though she was so cute standing all tiny next to me.


----------



## VonDimples (Apr 4, 2013)

I am a tall gal, 5'8". Height is no issue to me, although sometimes a shorter man is nice especially being dominant. :wubu:


----------



## bremerton (Apr 4, 2013)

i prefer short guys, i did sorta-date a guy a couple inches shorter than me (5'3 to my 5'5) and that was kinda weird but i liked it. i couldn't deal with a guy over 6'.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 4, 2013)

bremerton said:


> i prefer short guys, i did sorta-date a guy a couple inches shorter than me (5'3 to my 5'5) and that was kinda weird but i liked it. i couldn't deal with a guy over 6'.



Welcome back, by the way.


----------



## viracocha (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd like taller than me (6'1"), but it's more important that they like legs. I have lots of leg.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 5, 2013)

Must be at least 6'2" because I am 6' myself. I don't like feeling like a shambling orc next to a boy. My lovely boyfriend is 6'6", so I'm good, even in my tallest heels


----------



## oliver141180 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm 6'8" so a shorter height requirement when it comes to a girl is not so much desired as it is naturally enforced 

I don't think it would make a huge difference to me either way, although never met a girl taller than me to find out!

Might mean two of us knowing this pain:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Apr 6, 2013)

viracocha said:


>



That..... is so damn hot.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm short -- 5-2ish -- and I don't technically have a height requirement. I do, however, tend to either date really tall men, like 6-0 or taller, or short men, under 5-7. I'm weird.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 7, 2013)

is 7 4 with shoes on and I am 5 4 and I love the contrast between us. I feel big and tall men make the best partners in my humble opinion.


----------



## PinkRodery (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm exactly 2 inches taller than my boyfriend, but it doesn't bother me. I've been with taller people, and I don't really have a preference.


----------



## noseovertail (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm 6'0, so I'm taller than the average man. Put being a 'big girl' on top of that and its a lot of big haha.. while it's really nice to have a taller guy, its not at all a must..I just want to feel feminine with my dude, and i've had ex's shorter than I am who have done the job just fine. It would (for me) be silly to rule out a good man based on height.


----------



## BigWheels (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not tall enough to ride the emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2013)

My ex-husband was 6' 1 "

The bf after him was 5' 8"

My current bf is 5' 9"

I'm 5' 4" tall my self.


It's never been a challenge for me to end up with a guy taller than myself. Most guys just _are_

I suppose I take it for granted but a man's height is usually the last thing on my "requirement list".


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 1, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My ex-husband was 6' 1 "
> 
> The bf after him was 5' 8"
> 
> ...



*at 5' tall...it's never ever gonna be an issue for me either *


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 2, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *at 5' tall...it's never ever gonna be an issue for me either *



Oh wow, a person smaller than me! Short people unite!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 2, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, a person smaller than me! Short people unite!!



There are a lot of us here. It's awesome!


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 2, 2013)

" Do you have any height requirements in a potential partner? How important are is height to you? Do you think it might affect a relationship? How so? "

I don't have any height requirements. It's not important to me, as I don't have any specific size/shape preferences and can be equally attracted to men of any physical description. I do, however think that it can affect a relationship. How so? Because while I don't have a preference, other people have expectations of what they consider the "norm". If I'm with a guy who is shorter than me, especially more than a couple of inches, he HAS to be confident enough in his own skin not to care what anybody else thinks. 

I'm 5'11" and have been involved with guys ranging from 5'4"-6'4". About half taller than me, and about half shorter than me. My significant others are both shorter than me, one by a few inches, one by a few more. I honestly never think about it unless somebody brings it up, or a situation draws attention to it. 

Tracy


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 3, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> There are a lot of us here. It's awesome!



I wish I could put into words:

how excited I get when I see you post
how often I think of you simply due to Justin Beiber being in the news.


----------



## MrSensible (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm around 5'7, so I can relate to the plight of "Tom Cruise" stature. Strangely enough, I wear a size 12 shoe, so at least balance isn't a problem .


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wish I could put into words:
> 
> [*]how excited I get when I see you post
> [*]how often I think of you simply due to Justin Beiber being in the news.



Awwww, thanks. Now I feel all loved and stuff.


----------



## Marotte7243 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am a towering 6'1 330 but I like my SO's to be short in the 4'11-5'6 range haha.


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm short (5' 2'') and I have never dated anyone shorter. I prefer someone taller than me but not too tall; I hate always having to stretch/reach for hugs and kisses.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 10, 2013)

Ashley1985 said:


> I'm short (5' 2'') and I have never dated anyone shorter. I prefer someone taller than me but not too tall; I hate always having to stretch/reach for hugs and kisses.



5'6"...let's do this.


----------



## Esther (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm 5'10'. If I immediately wrote off every man who is shorter than me, I wouldn't have had the privilege of dating some of the lovely guys I've met in my life.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 10, 2013)

Esther said:


> I'm 5'10'. If I immediately wrote off every man who is shorter than me, I wouldn't have had the privilege of dating some of the lovely guys I've met in my life.



I'm 5'6"...lets do this.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 10, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 5'6"...let's do this.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm 5'6"...lets do this.



Ok, what the hell. You talked me into it! Let's go ahead and do this!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 10, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> Ok, what the hell. You talked me into it! Let's go ahead and do this!



Awwww yissss!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm so turned on right now it's not funny.....


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 5'6"...let's do this.



When? Where? More importantly - how?


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 11, 2013)

And I see that we practically have the same birthday; mine is 6/10/85. 

That's destiny calling.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 12, 2013)

Ashley1985 said:


> And I see that we practically have the same birthday; mine is 6/10/85.
> 
> That's destiny calling.



Oh man, that is practically SCREAMING all weekend sex-a-thon...or you know, ice cream cake or whatever you want.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 12, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...let's do this.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...lets do this.


You wouldn't by any chance play World of Warcraft and have a history of pissing off your guild-mates with your impulsiveness?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 12, 2013)

Well let's see... a man needs to be tall enough to reach my nipples 

I used to have a short guy friend who was in lust with my tall gal friend. He always said he liked tall women because: When you are nose to nose, your toes are in it, and when you are toes to toes, your nose is in it.

Seriously, height doesn't matter to me at all. Self confidence does matter.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a brief fling with a girl who was the same height as I am (6'4"). It was nice to be able to kiss without having to bend down.

Of course kissing my short wife is much nicer (and she's not a rabid Republican).


----------



## Jah (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't find height really all that important. Personality and a bhm or bbw is what is important.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 15, 2013)

I like getting a stiff neck. Standing at under 5'1" it's pretty much a daily occurrence anyway.


----------

